# a sore "weber arm" and a first!



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

made it to taggarts at 0712 and started fishing right away. new something was different about today because my first fish was a ******, then i dont know how mnay browns. all the same size, between 12 and 14 inches. but i had a first today. right below where i was fishing i found a 4 foot section of slack water i cast into and BAM my very first ever tiger trout! after releasing him i cast back into that hole and then BAM again, my big boy of the day. this went on for a few hours then a ton of people started showing up. lunkerhunter2 and i went down river i cant even tell you how many whitteys we caught. there was a BWO hatch going on and LH2 caught a few whitties off the top and another dandy brown on the top.... me not so much, so i went back to nymphing like usual, man i need some top water help. anywho flies of the day for me were a 20 red copper john, and a 20 silver copper john'ish thingy i tie.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

kochanut said:


> then a ton of people started showing up. .


I wonder if a ton of people showed up because of this ?? :?



> weber saturday
> by kochanut on 17 Feb 2010, 12:21
> 
> ill be at taggarts saturday morning around 0715... i know that it has been stated before the area gets a ton of pressure, but for some reason we always do very very well! anyway, if anyone would like to join me you are more then welcome to, Sinergy knows exactly what my truck looks like... i park at taggarts and work my way down stream, hope to see soem of you guys/gals out there!
> ...


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

CONGRATS on the Tiger !!! Looks like you two did pretty well up there. Sucks so many people showed up I figured we had at least another month before the masses started showing flocking there.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good on ya and keep on, keeping on.  Miss fishun with Sparky.  He's doing better though and hopefully we'll be back at it in a while.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

.45 said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > then a ton of people started showing up. .
> ...


You think? :wink:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ yea i figured as much, but dident think there would be likr 7 trucks parked around mine


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

kochanut said:


> ^ yea i figured as much, but dident think there would be likr 7 trucks parked around mine


Pays to advertise???? :lol: or not 8)


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

like i was told today, fishing is a blood sport.... but believe it or not i was glad to see so many people out today, its good to see people taking advantage of their surroundings... comming from Japan, Korea, Germany, and the middle east its fun to see the wide open spaces used.... what was even cooler was the first 2 guys we passed were picking up trash also.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

kochanut said:


> like i was told today, fishing is a blood sport.... but believe it or not i was glad to see so many people out today, its good to see people taking advantage of their surroundings... comming from Japan, Korea, Germany, and the middle east its fun to see the wide open spaces used.... what was even cooler was the first 2 guys we passed were picking up trash also.


Now gotta love that. Heay, it's your honey hole, you want to HS it, that is up to you.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I can only imagine the crowds on Sunday LOL


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i just now got back and dident see a soul.... my brother and i were up there for around an hour, but parked in the restaurant parking lot


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

8)


kochanut said:


> i just now got back and dident see a soul.... my brother and i were up there for around an hour, but parked in the restaurant parking lot


I figured with all the posts more people would show up but it is Church Sunday... 
Any how, how was it ? catch any more Tigers ? Im still gunning for that infamous large mouth bass that some have caught out of there. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief!

Now with the influx of fisherman from all this exposure I guess there will be more "sportsman" to pick up trash. :roll:


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Good grief!
> 
> Now with the influx of fisherman from all this exposure I guess there will be more "sportsman" to pick up trash. :roll:


That area already had allot of exposure ... :wink: glad to hear there picking up garbage 8) 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sinergy said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief!
> ...


Yes, I know, and garbage.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Large mouth? ive heard small mouth lol. no tigers, 2 browns and like 4 whitties and then we were done


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

kochanut said:


> Large mouth? ive heard small mouth lol. no tigers, 2 browns and like 4 whitties and then we were done


To be honest I didnt think there would be LMB in the weber either but check out the thread on BFT maybe its a unicorn IDK

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ss;#451083


----------

